

What will Facebook be to us to in 10 years? - aashaykumar92

It's an interesting question, and one that as brought up last night at a dinner I was having with one of my older family friends. He said "10 years ago, things like Facebook and LinkedIn didn't exist and 10 years from now, they will likely be dominated by something new".<p>It struck me hard mostly because as a 21 year old, Facebook and LinkedIn (among others of course) are our primary ways of connecting online. But older people have seen things come and go for far longer, so is this really what's going to happen?<p>The reason why I highlight Facebook is because I really don't think it will disappear that fast, or even be dominated by something else for a long, long time. Twitter can be brought into this discussion as well--both are used by such a diverse population that it seems impossible that something will come and make them irrelevant to society. Just a 21 year olds thoughts, though--interested to hear others'.
======
flavmartins
I'll throw out the radical idea that it won't be anywhere near what it is
today. Probably still used casually but no longer the center of everything
taking place online.

I've had a FB account since 2006, am up with the tech trends, very social
online, but am feeling HEAVY Facebook fatigue. I go back and forth on just
ending it for good, but my usage has gone down and will continue to drop.

~~~
aashaykumar92
But don't you think Facebook is something that is being picked up by the
younger kids and will continue to be through the next generation?

~~~
qwertzlcoatl
I think it's kind of counter-intuitive to a person in puberty to join a social
network where your mommy and grandma are on.

